# Smoking Vs. Vaping



## annemarievdh

Good piece of info 

http://www.ecigalternative.com/smoking-vs-vaping.htm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Awesome find @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Awesome article lady! Thanks for starting my day with such a great read 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

annemarievdh said:


> Good piece of info
> 
> http://www.ecigalternative.com/smoking-vs-vaping.htm


Nice read @annemarievdh ! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Just B

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

good find @annemarievdh 

thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Great read! Can't believe I willingly put that much junk into my body for years!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Just B

Never mind only willingly, but I am sure we all balked badly at the idea of giving it up - I know I did and I also vowed, on many occasions, that I would NEVER EVER stop smoking. Now I cannot imagine going back to smoking.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Silverbear

Thanks @annemarievdh.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

This is the start of a step in the right direction. I don't agree with it fully. but it does lay facts out in an easy to digest way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

